# Anyone here own Compomotive rims?



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Im getting ready to buy some of these in 15x8 for track wheels
Anyone have some?
Let's see photos of ANY Compomotive rim on a car.
I shall start








































and uh... a Hot Opel Ascona 400 for good measure...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)




----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Cant find a good pic of the actual wheels. But I believe this car runs Compmotive wheels.
This is [email protected] car


----------



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: Anyone here own Compomotive rims? (Chapel)*

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
Right under your nose, as it were








MOs are none too light, but strong as hell.
Heat treated and impossible to bend. Lord knows I've tried...


----------



## SpookyReverb (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Anyone here own Compomotive rims? ([email protected])*

I really like those wheels, they look really similar to the Corrado Speedlines (or the Speedlines look like the compomotives!)


----------



## Mhyrr (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: Anyone here own Compomotive rims? ([email protected])*

Here's mine, the CXR in 13x9 and under 10 lbs. They're great wheels and http://www.usacomp.com , who is the US distributor was very easy to work with.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Anyone here own Compomotive rims? (Mhyrr)*

i like those wheels to, they look similiar to the Speedlines on 93-94 SLC's


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Anyone here own Compomotive rims? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
Right under your nose, as it were








MOs are none too light, but strong as hell.
Heat treated and impossible to bend. Lord knows I've tried...









I would agree with Brad, they are not the lightest. They are also know for heat buildup, but I think the latest design has worked this issue out. 
Tough as dog-doo-doo.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Anyone here own Compomotive rims? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
Right under your nose, as it were








MOs are none too light, but strong as hell.
Heat treated and impossible to bend. Lord knows I've tried...









heh
thats what Im looking for
they are only 18lbs
that's pretty light
my Zenders are like 24


----------



## Assle (Oct 16, 2003)

Random pictures...


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (Assle)*

i want a set of TH or TH2's like you wouldn't believe......


----------



## ericb49 (Oct 5, 1999)

*Re: Anyone here own Compomotive rims? (Chapel)*

Had my MLs for over 5 years now, like said not the lightest but not boat anchors either.
13X7 ET25 (5mm spacers in front) ~ 14-lbs each


----------



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Anyone here own Compomotive rims? (ericb49)*

bump for interest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_Cant find a good pic of the actual wheels. But I believe this car runs Compmotive wheels.
This is [email protected] car










if theres interest, I'll be selling my Compomotives off the MK2 GTi...
w/ Toyo T1s...less than 18,000 miles. just pm me...thanks


----------

